# smoke chamber lid hinges



## steve gilliland (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm beginning a reverse smoker build from a 30 gallon air compressor tank and I'd like to see pix of some styles of lid hinges you all have come up with.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## ahumadora (Jun 17, 2017)

IMG-20160903-WA0000.jpeg



__ ahumadora
__ Sep 18, 2016


















IMG-20160711-WA0015.jpeg



__ ahumadora
__ Jul 30, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2017)

It's a good idea to have the pivot point "outside" the door seal...   Skip weld the door seal to reduce warping of the door...













Hinge and Door Seal.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 24, 2017





.....













DOOR SEAL WELDING 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 24, 2017


















Plug and Slot welds.png



__ daveomak
__ Jun 24, 2017





.......













PlugandSlotWelds.gif



__ daveomak
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## kam59 (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is a pic of mine. I added stops to the hinge.













photo109.JPG



__ kam59
__ Jun 24, 2017


















photo111.JPG



__ kam59
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------

